
Quant Competition Python and Matlab - NehasQ
https://quantiacs.com/q4
======
NehasQ
Develop an trading algorithm in Python or Matlab. The best three algos get
investments of $1M, $750k, and $500k. The developer pockets 10% of the profits
his algo makes.

